# ID this guy please!



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, would really wanna know what species the stripped guy is. Need to fix my params asap as these guys hide way more than my cherries do so i suspect something is not right.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe that's a bumblebee shrimp.

BUMBLEBEE SHRIMP


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

okay, great. thanks! anyone have any experience keeping them? and if they can live peacefully with cherries? i am unsure why they hide so much..


----------

